# Bandsaw Boxes



## ElMostro (May 7, 2007)

Here are a few boxes I have made over time.


----------



## JimGo (May 7, 2007)

WOW!  I especially like the one on the upper shelf on the left - that's a really interesting shape!


----------



## jtate (May 7, 2007)

Really pretty work!


----------



## penhead (May 7, 2007)

Very nice craftsmanship..!!..


----------



## ahoiberg (May 7, 2007)

smashing!


----------



## splinter99 (May 7, 2007)

Wow..the talent here is amazing..never tried one of those but soon I hope..


----------



## papaturner (May 7, 2007)

Good looking work....Bet they make great gifts.   Perry


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2007)

Those are great. Are they something a novice woodworker could try?


----------



## SWOODWRKNG (May 8, 2007)

Very nice boxes,  Wish I had time to try one : )


----------



## ElMostro (May 8, 2007)

Jim, I wouldn't say "novice" but they are not hard to make once you figure out how to make them.  The key is to have the right blade for the job.  I started making them after reading a book so if you can teach yourself you can make these.  Eugene.


----------



## huntersilver (May 8, 2007)

Wow, awesome looking boxes!


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the response Eugene. I'm going to have to give it a try (if I ever get any spare time -)).



> _Originally posted by ElMostro_
> <br />Jim, I wouldn't say "novice" but they are not hard to make once you figure out how to make them.  The key is to have the right blade for the job.  I started making them after reading a book so if you can teach yourself you can make these.  Eugene.


----------



## byounghusband (May 8, 2007)

Eugene,
Nice boxes!!  Quite a nice selection.  These look reminisant of ones in the book, "Building Beautiful Boxes with your Band Saw", by Lois Keener Ventura.  Am I right? I just got that book and think it is great.

Jim,
With a 14" band saw, some clamps, a belt sander, drum sander of some kind and hand sanding, you can create these boxes too.  The book I referneced above is perfect for someone who hasn't made one before.  I highly recommend it.  I have only  made one band saw box, but am in the planning stages of a LOT more!!  Almost as addicting as pens...[:0][:0]

Running for cover.....[]


----------



## ElMostro (May 8, 2007)

Bob, Yep that's the book.  No offense but the book is idiot proof.  It runs you through stock selection, block assembly, tool/blade requirements, cutting sequence, sanding and even 10 or 12 box plans t boot.


----------



## CaptG (May 8, 2007)

Nice work.  Did you say "almost as addicting as pens"?  OOHHH  NNOOOO[][}][]


----------



## byounghusband (May 8, 2007)

> Did you say "almost as addicting as pens"? OOHHH NNOOOO[][}][]



SSHHHHHHH!!!!!!![|)][|)]  I'm hiding.....[8]


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Bob.I'll see if I can find that book.I have the tools but not the know how.



> _Originally posted by byounghusban'd_
> <br />Eugene,
> Nice boxes!!  Quite a nice selection.  These look reminisant of ones in the book, "Building Beautiful Boxes with your Band Saw", by Lois Keener Ventura.  Am I right? I just got that book and think it is great.
> 
> ...


----------



## byounghusband (May 9, 2007)

> I'll see if I can find that book



I got mine used at Amazon.com for less that $20 shipped.... []


----------

